# How can I help rid the GSL Marsh of Phragmites?



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I like it. but again I'm gonna ask what can I do. Everyone says get rid of frag. Ok great. Now what can I do? How are we going to implement it? Where should I expend my energy and money?

This was asked in another thread and thought it would be more appropiate to start a new thread.

Well you need to contact any of your local elected officials, by either telephoning them or sending them an email and discuss your concern how Phragmites our ruining the GSL Marsh and express your concerns to them. We need to have a large response from the waterfowling community not just a few emails

For those that don't know your legislator
can be found in the links below.

http://le.utah.gov/Documents/find.htm

Tell them how much you care about the resource and how you our watching a state a national treasure be ruined by lack of funding. But be respectful and keep it civil.
Ask them to help get funding for the DWR and FFSL to battle Phragmites on WMA and State Soverign Lands. Tell them the longer the wait the more phragmites take over and will cost more money to rid the problem. Also explain that we can't just treat part of the problem we have to treat it on a large scale or we will countinue to have the same problems year after year once again costing more money, with no resolution to the problem.

We really need to have a large participation from the waterfowling community, do it for future generation, do it for yourself, do it for the birds, do it because you hate mud boats and want to destroy Phragmites so you have more walk in area's. Do it because you love mud boats and want more area's to access. Do it for your mom so you can tell her that you helped save the GSL marsh when she ask you what your doing with your life.

Do it so we can

JUST SPRAY ME
Phragmites


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Holy mackerel, that was an insightful post. Each of us can do a small part to help get some of our marsh back. 
Start with emailing your county commissioners and letting them know that phragmites is destroying our world famous marshes. Let them know that by allowing ditches and roadsides to fill up with phrag, the county is contributing to the destruction of a public resource that you enjoy (bird watching, hunting, nesting birds, ect). Ask them to put phragmites on the county noxious weed list. Tell them that Utah County has done it with no adverse effects to their public works budget. Tell them that grant money is often available to counties that have phragmites on the noxious weed list.
Maybe you can email or call your local legislator. They expect to be called at home, that is why they were elected, so call them up. Explain your concerns about phragmites, then ask for it to be added to the STATE noxious weed list. 
If you see a nursery that is selling phragmites as an ornamental reed, take a moment to express your concerns about the spread of this invasive plant.
If your neighbor has pharg growing in their yard or their ditch, ask them to remove it. If it is ornamental, ask if you can buy them a replacement weed that isn't a threat to our valuable wetlands.
Join the Utah Waterfowl Association. The UWA is in contact with legislators, county commissioners, and state officials in regards to phragmites. It helps to have a sizable number of waterfowlers in the member list.
More thoughts later...
R


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

it really amazes me that Phragmities hasnt been added to the noxious weed list! what gives?? why hasnt it been added?? Is it politics??


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Weber County Commisioners contact info.

Craig L Dearden

Email [email protected] 
Web: www.co.weber.ut.us
Phone: (801) 399-8588
FAX: (801) 399-8305

Jan M Zoigmaister

Email [email protected]
Web: www.co.weber.ut.us
Phone: (801) 399-8590
FAX: (801) 399-8305

Kerry W. Gibson

Email [email protected]
Web www.co.weber.ut.us

If your from Weber County please take a second to send them an email and ask them to put phragmites on the County Noxious Weed List and the problems with phragmites out at Ogden Bay and GSL wetland Complex.

Also please take the time to post in this thread other contact information that you deem is import or your county commisioners.

So Spray Me
Phragmites


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The vast majority of Phrag is in Davis and Weber Counties. Salt Lake county and Box Elder County have a huge amount too. There has been a push back from agricultural interests opposed to adding phragmites to any noxious weed list. We are working on that. Your state legislators and your county commissioners need to hear from you. * Join the UWA (it's free), they are actively working the political process on this issue.*
R


----------



## cooty (Sep 20, 2011)

Phrag,
You said in a post somewhere that we need a certain amount of money to eradicate phrag. Was it something like 3 million dollars? And would this take care of the entire 150, 000 acres you have mentioned?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

carefull what you ask four cooty; phrag is good cover and big part of coots ecoe-system;


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Klark said:


> carefull what you ask four cooty; phrag is good cover and big part of coots ecoe-system;


Let's please keep this post an informative one. Keep your opinions for the trash treads.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I wrote up a sample phragmites control plan for the east GSL marshes on soveriegn lands last year for some legislators and other govt officials. Keep in mind that I am just a regular joe, but I came up with approx 5 million dollars over the next 20 years to control phrag outside the WMA's. This would not eradicate it, but it would bring it under more control and open up nearly 75,000 acres to waterfowling that is now unavailable to us (or to waterfowl) anymore. Needless to say, the Utah govt is not very interested in spending 5 million dollars for protecting our marshes from total anniliation. We keep plugging along though, I won't give up!
R


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Best thread I've seen on this forum for over a month!! Well done Phrag.

Davis County Commissioners
John Petroff Jr. (Commissioner)
Louenda H. Downs (Commision Chair)
P. Bret Millburn (Commission Vice-Chair)
Email [email protected]
Phone (801)451-3200
Fax (801)451-3202

Please keep in mind that you don't have to have a doctorate in English to write or talk to these individuals. They're good people that need to know what's going on outside of their neighborhoods and freeways. If you live in Davis County please take a second to email or call them. One person is great, 100 or 1000 is a WHOLE lot better.

Josh


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

This thread should be a sticky to remain on top on not be deleted


----------



## cooty (Sep 20, 2011)

rjefre said:


> I wrote up a sample phragmites control plan for the east GSL marshes on soveriegn lands last year for some legislators and other govt officials. Keep in mind that I am just a regular joe, but I came up with approx 5 million dollars over the next 20 years to control phrag outside the WMA's. This would not eradicate it, but it would bring it under more control and open up nearly 75,000 acres to waterfowling that is now unavailable to us (or to waterfowl) anymore. Needless to say, the Utah govt is not very interested in spending 5 million dollars for protecting our marshes from total anniliation. We keep plugging along though, I won't give up!
> R


Would this include inside the WMA's as well? Or am I reading this correct in that just the area outside the WMA's on sovereign lands? Does this also take into account the potential new growth each year? I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade here just some questions i'm concerned with.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

cooty said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote up a sample phragmites control plan for the east GSL marshes on soveriegn lands last year for some legislators and other govt officials. Keep in mind that I am just a regular joe, but I came up with approx 5 million dollars over the next 20 years to control phrag outside the WMA's. This would not eradicate it, but it would bring it under more control and open up nearly 75,000 acres to waterfowling that is now unavailable to us (or to waterfowl) anymore. Needless to say, the Utah govt is not very interested in spending 5 million dollars for protecting our marshes from total anniliation. We keep plugging along though, I won't give up!
> ...


 R pretty much sums up the state's efforts to now. The DNR is now working with a very limited budget to control it inside the WMA dikes, but without controlling it outside the dikes, it will just keep coming back inside the dikes. The area we lose every year on the lake to phraq is far larger than the WMA acreage they are working on. That is bird habitat that will never be recovered without more funding. Those lose leads to the birds being pushed farther and farther out.

We probably will never see the day phraq is gone, but it can be controlled with effort.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

cooty said:


> Phrag,
> You said in a post somewhere that we need a certain amount of money to eradicate phrag. Was it something like 3 million dollars? And would this take care of the entire 150, 000 acres you have mentioned?


My understanding is that it would cost 30 dollars an acre for helicopter spraying. Or 4.5 million Dollars to spray 150,000 acres I don't know the application rates for helicopter spraying to know how many acres they can spray in a day. There is a time frame to spray roughly Aug 15 thru Sept 30.

One helicopter would have to spray 3,333 acres a day for 45 days I don't know if that is even possible we might be requesting 6 Helicopters to have it treated in 1 year time frame in 45 day period that would be about 500 acres a day per the 6 helicopters. after the initial response we would have about 2,500,000 dollars worth of expense over the next 5 years that would be enough to helicopter treat 16,666 acres worth of phragmites a year. I would then ask for a review and verfication that the GSL wetland complex is phragmites free and ask for a continual contribition of some form of around 150,000 dollars a year to treat noxious and Invasive plants on the GSL wetland complex.

So for 7 million dollars we would be able to get rid of phragmites on WMA and FFSL properties involved in the GSL wetland Complex in 6 years. I would accept Visa or Mastercard if anyone has a spare 7 million dollars. If you havent called or sent an email to your legislature or county commisioner this week please do so with 115 million dollar state surplus now would be a great time to try and get it. And if you haven't joined the UWA it free so join there only trying to help get rid of phragmites. Yeah

So Spray Me
Phragmites


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

this is a great thread. the power's that be need to know this is an issue that needs to be addressed. on the top of the list of people to contact would be the DWR and let them know of the concern. they should be the lead agency, in my mind, with this issue since they are in charge of wildlife and wildlife habitat in the state of utah,on and off WMA's. they have neglected this issue for too many years.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Unfortunatley, the DWR has very little control over the phrag issue due to the fact that most phrag is not on WMA's, and they are at the mercy of the state legislature for their meager funding. This is way above their pay grade.
R


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

this is where we, the public, need to step up and let our state gov't know how we feel on this issue. the DNR is in charge of natural resources in this state and its about time the legislature lets them manage those resources.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Great thread! The UWA and other organizations fighting for this need our help. While many of us focus primarily on the eastern areas of the GSL, it is important to also remember that areas upstream need our attention, i.e. Utah Lake (Jordan River drainage), since an infected area upstream has the potential to wipe out any progress we make below it, I'd imagine. Heck, even if my "science" is wrong, there is no getting around the fact that areas other than the GSL are suffering the same horrible effects of phrag and need our help. So with that in mind, please feel free to add a few more names in your "To:" fields when firing off emails...

*Box Elder County*:
(Brigham City): 435-734-3300 (Toll Free): 1-877-390-2326 
1 South Main St. Brigham City, UT 84302

COMMISSION SEAT A - Ryan Tingey
[email protected]

COMMISSION SEAT B - LuAnn Adams
[email protected]

COMMISSION SEAT C - Brian Shaffer, Chair
[email protected]

*Cache County*:
http://www.cachecounty.org/council/
(435) 755-1850 199 North Main Street Logan, UT 84321
quick search didn't turn up any direct email links but phone #'s and a "contact" link are available (I plan to copy and paste a single email to all of them)

*Davis County*:
[email protected]
Louenda H. Downs, Chair
P. Bret Millburn, Vice-Chair
John Petroff Jr.
(801) 451-3200 P.O. Box 618 Farmington, Utah 84025

*Salt Lake County*:
Mayor Peter Corroon - http://mayor.slco.org/html/contact.html
Council Members - http://council.slco.org/html/contact.html
(801) 468-2930 2001 South State Street #N2200 SLC, Utah 84190-3050

*Tooele County*:
http://www.co.tooele.ut.us/contact.html
Colleen S. Johnson, Chair
J. Bruce Clegg 
Jerry Hurst
(435) 843-3150 Toll Free: (866) 704-3443, Ext. 3150 
47 South Main St. Third Floor Tooele, UT 84074
The only "contact" link I could find was for a webmaster. Hopefully it gets forwarded on accordingly.

*Utah County*:
Gary J. Anderson, Chair
[email protected]
801-851-8135 100 East Center Street, Suite 2300 Provo UT 84606

Larry Ellertson, Vice-Chair
[email protected]
801-851-8133 (same address)

Doug Witney
[email protected]
801-851-8136 (same address)

*Weber County*:
Craig L. Dearden
[email protected] 
(801) 399-8588 2380 Washington Blvd. Ogden, Utah 84401

Jan M. Zogmaister
[email protected]
(801) 399-8590 (same address)

Kerry W. Gibson
[email protected]

*edited to fix links and include Davis and Weber counties. I know that Phrag and Noble already posted them but now you have one-stop shopping and no excuses.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but what do they use to spray this stuff? I would like to pick some up and do a little spraying of my favorite spot it is getting chocked in pretty bad now and I want to get in there next year. looks like unless something happens soon this will be the last year I will be able to get in there. I have had numerous area's that look like this then the next year it just to thick to get threw.  
http://www.youtube.com/user/wfits#p/u/0/qO4B0dtQb28


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but what do they use to spray this stuff? I would like to pick some up and do a little spraying of my favorite spot it is getting chocked in pretty bad now and I want to get in there next year. looks like unless something happens soon this will be the last year I will be able to get in there. I have had numerous area's that look like this then the next year it just to thick to get threw.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/wfits#p/u/0/qO4B0dtQb28


If your spot is on public land I would not recommend that you use any chemicals, unless you recive permission from the responsible agencies. Now if it on private land or area where you have gained the proper permission to use a chemical I would recommend Aqua-neat or Rodeo both a aquatic based glyphosate and would get the job done. Mid august to the end of september is the optimal time to applicate your area.

You may be able to use a weed eater or hedge trimmer to open up area's but I would check with the Local WMA manager and or the Fire Forestry and State Lands before proceeding to be on the safe side.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

It's on public land and I have thought of the weed eater idea more than once. that same spot was ten feet wide last year now I have to do that to get threw it. I hope the state starts doing something about this stuff, and the nursery that first sold this crap should be helping killing this crap. this stuff just didn't spring up one day?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Would it help to wait until the water freezes and then hack away at the phrag with a machete? It would be much easier after the water froze.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I found these few useful sites about Phragmites. 
http://www.fws.gov/bearriver/Phragmites ... l_Plan.pdf
http://www.utahlakecommission.org/Invas ... h_Lake.pdf This is more a teacher lesson but it still has some good info in it. 
http://www.usu.edu/ust/index.cfm?article=37508

http://dnr.wi.gov/invasives/publication ... gement.pdf I know this is from Michigan but I think it applies here just as much as it there. I found this article to be the most informative.

The last article said there is an ongoing study at Cornell University looking at a biological solution to the phragmite problem. It said as of right now there are no commercially available solutions right now. But there are several insects and microorganisms native to Europe that attack phragmite. I think that is our best option at getting phragmite under control and hopefully a cheaper and less labor intensive route as well.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, hopefully this will stay a STICKEY for some time to come. Lots of good info!

Huntingbuddy,
The bugs sound like a good alternative, BUT what else would these little boogers be interested in chowing down on? Id hate to see them implimented without knowing full well what their potential is.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Wow, hopefully this will stay a STICKEY for some time to come. Lots of good info!
> 
> Huntingbuddy,
> The bugs sound like a good alternative, BUT what else would these little boogers be interested in chowing down on? Id hate to see them implimented without knowing full well what their potential is.


After I posted, it got me interested in the biological control of phragmites. I did some research (about as much as I can on the internet) These are some of the websites I found describing some of the biological control agents as they call them.

http://invasiveplants.net/phragmites/new_insects.aspx
http://www.cabi.org/Phragmites/arch_gem.html

From I can see there are quite a few if not all of these bugs only host plant is the phragmite. I was never good at the biology side of science, so some of the stuff was a little over my head, however alot of these bugs seem promising. Quite a few of them burrow into the stalks of the plant eat the crap out of the plant and ruin its insides, some even get down into the rhizome. A lot of these bugs have accidentally been introduced into the northeastern US through being shipped there from Europe in shipping containers. I see these bugs as something similar as to the grubs that eat and kill my lawn every year. Most of the studies are a few years old so I would be interested to see what advancements that have been made since then and the studies of feasibility of implementing such measures.

I think this is really the only way that we are going to be able to control phragmites in our marshes, we will simply never be able to gather the money and manpower to get rid of phragmite by purely chemical means. We need nature to help us out. In the utah lake commission link I listed above it mentions the tamarisk plant, there is also a beetle that eats nothing but tamarisk. The beetle is suppose to be introduced and within 3-5 years the plant will be destroyed. I don't think we are that far off with a phragmite solution. The Archanara geminipuncta and Phragmataecia castaneae seem to be pretty promising. I think it will take some studies by the dwr and its biologist to study and see if this is right for our marsh. I think in the long run it will work.


----------



## cooty (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/money/5...rfowl.html.csp

http://www.fogsl.org/hunterstudy.pdf

everyone needs to send this link to there legislators!!! Maybe this will wake them up and help us fight frag!!

This is what I sent to the Davis county commissioners,

Dear Commissioners,

Thank you so much for your service to the community. I am a citizen residing in Layton and an avid waterfowler. Us waterfowlers are currently in a battle with a invasive species of weed called phragmites. I recently reviewed an article from the Salt Lake Tribune about the revenue that each waterfowler gives to the communities surrounding the Great Salt Lake. The article mentioned that 97 million dollars is generated annually from waterfowl hunters. If we don't fight this weed that is invading the marshes around the Great Salt Lake, soon there will be no more waterfowling and therefore 97 million dollars lost annually. Please look into this to see if there is a way to get some funding to fight this weed. Also, try to get the weed put on the noxious species list. I have posted the link for the article and the correlating study below. Thank you again for your service and please feel free to contact me at any time.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/money/5...rfowl.html.csp

http://www.fogsl.org/hunterstudy.pdf


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^ Done!

great idea cooty.


----------



## mr.seven (Sep 18, 2007)

most of the duck clubs are now spraying the marshs every year . this year they used a helicopter to spray. then they will burn it after the top dies this helps for a few years but usually returns.they have tubers that continue to spread. was told the only way they found to get rid of a test section was to spray,burn,dry out the area and then run a bulldozer with the rippers .to pull the tubers out of the ground and then walk through the area and hand pickup the tubers and dispose of them quite time consuming.as i understand it pragmite is on the noxious weed list. but i do know that duck clubs and the airport spray every year with some luck best time to spray is when they tassle out . i havent seen if the helicopter spraying this year worked very well but you dont usually see anything until the next spring. the duck clubs west of the airport would be a good place to start finding out what may be working for them. they sponsered a meeting a few years back and had people from the makers of rodeo there to answer questions about ways of controlling phrag.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, Phragmites is not on the noxious weed list for the state or for any of the counties that border the GSL. Utah County has added it to theirs though!  
R


----------

